# Project Ideas Needed for Cedar Picket Scraps



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using some cedar fence pickets for a project and there will be some leftovers. I had been using the 5/8×3 1/2 inch cedar fence pickets but the quality has gone to heck. So I bought some of the 5/8×5 1/2 inch fence pickets. After milling down to 3 1/4 inch, there should be enough left to do something with.

When I prep the boards, I run them through the planer to smooth one side and straighten one edge on the jointer. Then I cross cut the boards to the final size. Next I rip them to length.

I guess an option would be to rip the boards in their entirety but I would rather not.

I am open to any and all suggestions for projects.
Some pieces will be 15 inches long and others 19. Widths probably about 1 1/2 inches.

I hate to just throw them away.
Thanks in advance.

Note: I use the fence pickets for the panels and the top of the lid for this guy. The rest is regular cedar.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Parquet exterior ceilings?


----------

